# '17 TN SF Clayton Hughes (Transferred to Southern Indiana)



## Jason Svoboda

*Small Forward*
Jackson (TN) Hargrave
*Ht: *6'5" | *Wt: *180 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Was committed to UCF out of HS and then prepped at Hargrave. He was signed to UNCW and reopened when Keatts left for NC State. If he is looking for PT, he should give us a serious look.

Love, love, love that the first clip in his Hargrave highlights is him taking a charge. Give me 12 of those kids all day.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yes please.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Oh my...  I will have what he's having....


----------



## BankShot

When's the last time that ISU has had a LH shooter?


----------



## Southgrad07

Barnes running the point and dishing it to the tenn. duo of key and hughes on the wing sounds pretty good to me.. Add in the shot blocking of Rickman and Thomas and we just might have something. Would really like to land this one, good fit for our team.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Clayton will be visiting campus next week.


----------



## treeman

after doing some research, it looks like this kids had the following offers from:

UCF (originally committed)
UNC-Wilmington (committed after prep)
Middle Tennessee State
Mississippi State
Murray State
DePaul
Ole Miss
UAB
South Alabama
Western Kentucky
Elon
East Carolina
Louisiana Tech
Central Connecticut State
Butler (2 sites said he had an offer. Some say he didn't)
Liberty
Central Arkansas
Rhode Island
William & Mary

Also had interest from:
Tennessee
Vanderbilt
Virginia
Missouri
St. Louis
Alabama
Memphis
Belmont
Notre Dame

If this kid somehow lands in a Sycamore uniform after that minefield of offers, it will be an amazing get for us! There is also 7 pages on the Butler board about his recruitment, they wanted him: https://butlerhoops.com/forum/index.php?threads/clayton-hughes-2016-wing.705/


----------



## bigsportsfan

BankShot said:


> When's the last time that ISU has had a LH shooter?



Good question. It's been a while. Maybe Nate Green? One of the big awful centers we had about 10 years ago could have been lefty. Maybe the one who left early to be a doctor. Brant Leitnaker.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

bigsportsfan said:


> Good question. It's been a while. Maybe Nate Green? One of the big awful centers we had about 10 years ago could have been lefty. Maybe the one who left early to be a doctor. Brant Leitnaker.



That's Dr. Jake Sams to you!


----------



## TreeTop

Southgrad07 said:


> Barnes running the point and dishing it to the tenn. duo of key and hughes on the wing sounds pretty good to me.. Add in the shot blocking of Rickman and Thomas and we just might have something. Would really like to land this one, good fit for our team.



Heck, take Hughes out of the picture and insert Scott, and you've still got me a little excited.

A little.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With surefire Division I prospect Clayton Hughes — he’s deciding between East Carolina, Indiana State and Rutgers — still to sign after being released from his National Letter of Intent with UNC-Wilmington following a coaching change, the 2016-17 Hargrave squad will boast 12 Division I players by the end of the summer.

http://www.godanriver.com/sports/pr...cle_a7aba0f6-2ade-11e7-9c1b-7f40e3995e50.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Committed to the Sycamores!


----------



## Southgrad07

Sweet! Good get Lansing! Feel much better about the team going forward now .


----------



## Jason Svoboda

.@HargravePGHoops forward Clayton Hughes, former UNCW signee, now heading to Indiana State per his coach.— Adam Finkelstein (@AdamFinkelstein) April 28, 2017


----------



## bluestreak

This may be our best recruiting year in a decade.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> This may be our best recruiting year in a decade.


And we still have one more to sign.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Excited to say I have decided to follow the footsteps of my idol, Larry Bird, and play basketball at indiana State University 💯✊🏻 pic.twitter.com/F3UlmAZzFy— Clayton Hughes (@ClaymaneeeeYooo) April 28, 2017


----------



## TreeTop

SWEET!


----------



## krwilson2

Welcome to TH, Mr. Hughes!:biggrin:


----------



## pbutler218

Great job of finishing the deal coaches. We just got better!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And it's official official. 


Welcome to the Sycamore Basketball Family ... Clayton Hughes from Jackson, Tenn. #True2Blue pic.twitter.com/U2pYozug1y— Hoops Archive Account (@ISUHoopsArchive) April 28, 2017


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thought this one had a pretty good chance to go our way. Not surprised - things were pointing in the right directions.


----------



## treeman

Yup, I feel like we became a better team after landing this kid! Great job coaches!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thought this one had a pretty good chance to go our way. Not surprised - things were pointing in the right directions.


Yep. I'm always happy to get kids excited to be here. Clayton liked the fact that the staff made him a priority since getting his release and he loved his campus visit from what I was told.


----------



## ISUCC

Excellent news, this should be an exciting season next year! We'll be young, but still have good leadership


----------



## BrokerZ

This is excellent news! We've made him a priority after his release from UNCW, and we got it done! I'm looking forward to seeing him on the wing next year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> Excellent news, this should be an exciting season next year! We'll be young, but still have good leadership



Good leadership?!?! From???


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Good leadership?!?! From???



Brandon Burnett


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> Brandon Burnett



That sounds about right...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice job by the coaches and anyone else involved in this young man's recruitment. 

Welcome aboard Clayton, really looking forward to seeing you play!


----------



## Southgrad07

Also a huge factor here is we are talking about a prep school kid playing at one of the 2-3 best post grad schools in the nation. His body and game should be a little ahead of a normal true freshmen coming out of high school. Hopefully sets him up to be an immediate contributor.


----------



## sycamorebacker

https://future150.com/hs/basketball-profiles/clayton-hughes-sf-2016


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome Clayton!!  Really ready to see you in the blue and white.  I was impressed to see you exchanging messages with Titus McCoy.  We need athletes in different sports supporting each other.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Welcome to Terredise, Clayton!
What has Lansing just put together?  Hughes, Key, Thomas, Hunermann.  Hughes and Key - two dominate players from TN.  Thomas - outstanding 6'8" JUCO, hops, athletic, sweet lefty, shot altering, nice height.  Hunermann - not sure - at 6'10" he has better foundational skills that many 4 and 5 star players I have seen (per video) - will it translate to a competitive D1 environment?  Lansing is working the recruiting trail - I'm impressed.
Who takes the last schollie - another JUCO?
BTW - Hughes won the Nissan dunk contest - just an fyi - youtube it...  LOL  And Key and Hughes have a highlight of the same reverse ally-oop dunk.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Awesome news.


----------



## Bluethunder

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_86c95082-b4bd-5b49-bff4-6b63a99756bb.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article from the Hargrave sports site.

http://hargravesports.com/news/2017...-clayton-hughes-commits-to-indiana-state.aspx


----------



## Southgrad07

29 charges...Haven't had a guy willing to do that in quite some time..RJ took quite a few, but I think it was more due to the fact that he was too slow to get out of the way


----------



## region rat

Fact?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

region rat said:


> Fact?



Yeah "the fact" that he thinks. Words can have different meanings depending on the context in which they are used. Spelled out for you, it's a fact in his mind that the majority of the charges he took were taken because he was often out of position because he was slow and thus found himself in the perfect position to take a charge. 

I know you haven't been able to post around these parts for awhile so I will just chalk it up to rust. But contrary to what you probably believe some people on this forum actually post logical/meaningful stuff.


----------



## region rat

Maybe he practiced and was skilled at it, utter nonsense!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Maybe?


----------



## region rat

Isn't that part of practicing basketball.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Maybe I'm out of touch, but I thought it was a joke.


----------



## bluestreak

Whew Tough crowd.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Back to Hughes, I am interested to see whether he plays the 2 or 3 for us. At the 2, he should have a major height advantage over most 2Gs in the league and combined with his athleticism, that will be a really handy weapon to have. If he plays at the 3, he'll likely still be even as a lot of the Valley teams roll out 3 guard lineups anyhow, us included. 

In any case, one of the first things that jumps off the page is his dunking in his videos so I hope he doesn't go the route of Khristian and settle for jump shots when he can take it to the cup. In taking 29 charges we also know he isn't shy about contact so if he is a good FT shooter, that is also something we could use from that spot.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Back to Hughes, I am interested to see whether he plays the 2 or 3 for us. At the 2, he should have a major height advantage over most 2Gs in the league and combined with his athleticism, that will be a really handy weapon to have. If he plays at the 3, he'll likely still be even as a lot of the Valley teams roll out 3 guard lineups anyhow, us included.
> 
> In any case, one of the first things that jumps off the page is his dunking in his videos so I hope he doesn't go the route of Khristian and settle for jump shots when he can take it to the cup. In taking 29 charges we also know he isn't shy about contact so if he is a good FT shooter, that is also something we could use from that spot.



I think most years we have 2 smaller guards that we will want on the floor most of the time.  The only way he will play much 2G is if we sign a really good player that can fill the SF spot.  There is a possibility that, on offense, he might be a better handler/passer than Key and Key could be at the SF.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I think most years we have 2 smaller guards that we will want on the floor most of the time.  The only way he will play much 2G is if we sign a really good player that can fill the SF spot.  There is a possibility that, on offense, he might be a better handler/passer than Key and Key could be at the SF.


Yeah, I can't find fault in any of that. It just got me thinking since we don't really have a true backup point coming in and I could see Scott shifting down there for short spurts. Will be intriguing to see how Lansing arranges the guys coming in, especially depending on the last piece.


----------



## region rat

sycamorebacker said:


> Maybe I'm out of touch, but I thought it was a joke.



I hope it was but I doubt it!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I can't find fault in any of that. It just got me thinking since we don't really have a true backup point coming in and I could see Scott shifting down there for short spurts. Will be intriguing to see how Lansing arranges the guys coming in, especially depending on the last piece.



That's true.  It could depend on whether BS or Q or KEY can play some PG.  I hope JB can play long, consistent minutes.  I still think BS will play some point and Q will if he can hold his TO's down.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Back to Hughes, I am interested to see whether he plays the 2 or 3 for us. At the 2, he should have a major height advantage over most 2Gs in the league and combined with his athleticism, that will be a really handy weapon to have. If he plays at the 3, he'll likely still be even as a lot of the Valley teams roll out 3 guard lineups anyhow, us included.
> 
> In any case, one of the first things that jumps off the page is his dunking in his videos so I hope he doesn't go the route of Khristian and settle for jump shots when he can take it to the cup. In taking 29 charges we also know he isn't shy about contact so if he is a good FT shooter, that is also something we could use from that spot.



In the press release from his prep school announcing his commitment to State, his coach mentioned Hughes being the best athlete he's ever coached.  That's pretty high praise from a coach of a fairly esteemed prep school.

I agree with your Smith reference.  Hughes needs to use his freak athleticism to his advantage and attack he rim.  The rules in college basketball so greatly benefit the offensive aggressor that it's in his best interest to attack, attack and attack some more.  Let Scott and Barnes take care of the set outside shots.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Did you see the roster?  Talk about impressive.  12 D1 signees on the team and he averaged in double figures.  

http://hargravesports.com/roster.aspx?path=pgbball&


----------



## Huntr1970

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I can't find fault in any of that. It just got me thinking since we don't really have a true backup point coming in and I could see Scott shifting down there for short spurts. Will be intriguing to see how Lansing arranges the guys coming in, especially depending on the last piece.



Why do you guys think Tyreke cannot play the point guard position I see alot of doubt on here,I think that is where he belongs looks like to me you could run a lot of motion offense with all these ball handlers I am pretty sure he can play it if need be.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Huntr1970 said:


> Why do you guys think Tyreke cannot play the point guard position I see alot of doubt on here,I think that is where he belongs looks like to me you could run a lot of motion offense with all these ball handlers I am pretty sure he can play it if need be.



One HUGE reason -  freshman


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> One HUGE reason -  freshman


The speed of the game will take anyone time to get use to but I think he will be just fine don't want to turn Hughes profile in to a Tyreke thing by the way Hughes looks great should have some great highlights over next 4 years lots of athleticism gonna be on this team looks like.


----------



## krwilson2

Though Hughes is a freshman, the extra year at Hargrave should be nothing but a plus.  That program doesn't schedule weak teams and just practicing with the volume of D1 guys will help his transition.  

I am thinking that the traditional point-guard-as-offense-starter is going to be less about the J.O. days of bringing it up and facilitating and might be more of a get it to one of two-three cats as push it to maximize the athletic talent that appears to be on the way.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes, I want to see some outlet passes.


----------



## Sycamore624

Clayton is transferring from ISU


----------



## Sycamore624

Clayton Hughes
‏@ClaymaneeeeYooo

The last two years at Indiana State have been an amazing experience with an even better group of people! I couldn’t have asked for a better group of guys to hoop with.. but sadly, my time here has come to an end and I will be transferring to wherever God wants me next  #onelove&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## TreeTop

That'll make some of you happy.

I'll be sad to see him go, always liked how he played.


----------



## meistro

TreeTop said:


> That'll make some of you happy.
> 
> I'll be sad to see him go, always liked how he played.



I thought he showed a lot of promise last year. Not sure what happened this year.


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/TribStarTodd/status/1107729293885538310


Todd Aaron Golden
‏ @TribStarTodd
8m8 minutes ago

Just spoke with Greg Lansing. He said Clayton Hughes wants to play with his younger brother. Lansing wanted Hughes back on the team. It was an amicable parting of ways.


----------



## bluestreak

Already bringing out the Twitter Trolls.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Wishing the best for Clayton,m both on and off the court.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Good luck, Clayton!  Thanks for everything you did for ISU basketball!!!


----------



## Parsons

Best of luck!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

TreeTop said:


> He said Clayton Hughes wants to play with his younger brother.



Is he going to Indiana Wesleyan?


----------



## BrokerZ

When I opened the thread I saw his prep school highlight video.  Where did that player go?  He also lost a ton of weight it seems over the last few years, and it doesn't look to be just baby fat.  I'm just wondering aloud where/when it all changed.

Good luck to Clayton.  Seems like a good kid.  Unfortunately he's going to graduate college when he's like 26 at this rate.


----------



## Bluethunder

Best of luck to you Clayton!

I will miss your energy, enthusiasm and the way you could finish an alley oop. Best of luck to you wherever you end up.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

If any more head back to Tennessee ISU may need to join the YMCA league until a big change is made.


----------



## ISUCC

Best of luck Clayton! Thanks for the past 2 years as a Sycamore!


----------



## Prisonmate

Best wishes Clayton! Thanks for being a Sycamore!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> https://twitter.com/TribStarTodd/status/1107729293885538310
> 
> 
> Todd Aaron Golden
> ‏ @TribStarTodd
> 8m8 minutes ago
> 
> Just spoke with Greg Lansing. He said Clayton Hughes wants to play with his younger brother. Lansing wanted Hughes back on the team. It was an amicable parting of ways.



That's pretty cool. Like RJ going to play with his brother, can't fault him.


----------



## bent20

Was considered one of our two best young players coming off last season. Now gone.


----------



## Buckhorn

An "amicable parting of the ways" might be the understatement of the year.


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/tyrekekey/status/1107781640632369153


Tyreke Key
‏ @tyrekekey
16h16 hours ago

Fun rockin w my TN guy. Nothing but great things ahead for you. All love brudda @ClaymaneeeeYooo ❤️


----------



## bluestreak

Tweeted that he is enrolling at USI


----------



## bent20

bluestreak said:


> Tweeted that he is enrolling at USI



We're a great stepping stone for Div. 2 basketball.


----------



## Buckhorn

bluestreak said:


> Tweeted that he is enrolling at USI



Did his bros. sign w/ USI?


----------



## jturner38

Transferring to Arizona State for last year of eligibility


----------



## CardLake49

jturner38 said:


> Transferring to Arizona State for last year of eligibility


Excuse me?


----------



## jturner38

CardLake49 said:


> Excuse me?


----------



## Bluethunder

Huge pickup huh?  Okay.


----------



## CardLake49

Stop it


----------



## CardLake49

I'm not hating on him but c'mon, how is this a huge pickup?? The dude hasn't reached 9ppg in any of his seasons at USI. And he had his worst statistical season last year. His ppg was less than half of what it was the first 2 years and he played fewer mpg than his previous 2. ASU has the #4 transfer class coming in per some sources with guys coming from Auburn, Michigan, and Nevada......and Hughes supposedly going to ASU is a huge pickup??? I can't see it with binoculars lol.


----------



## jturner38

Bluethunder said:


> Huge pickup huh?  Okay.


Huge might be a stretch. Depending on what their team needs could be tho. He had a decent career at USI.


CardLake49 said:


> I'm not hating on him but c'mon, how is this a huge pickup?? The dude hasn't reached 9ppg in any of his seasons at USI. And he had his worst statistical season last year. His ppg was less than half of what it was the first 2 years and he played fewer mpg than his previous 2. ASU has the #4 transfer class coming in per some sources with guys coming from Auburn, Michigan, and Nevada......and Hughes supposedly going to ASU is a huge pickup??? I can't see it with binoculars lol.


well they definitely don’t need him to be a scorer. Lol but can’t say much else


----------



## CardLake49

jturner38 said:


> Huge might be a stretch. Depending on what their team needs could be tho. He had a decent career at USI.
> 
> well they definitely don’t need him to be a scorer. Lol but can’t say much else


This is why having twitter as your only reference will get you an F on papers lol. I'll believe this when I see it from ASU or when I see him on their 22-23 roster, whenever that comes out. No way will I believe that Bobby Hurley recruited this dude. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## BankShot

CardLake49 said:


> This is why having twitter as your only reference will get you an F on papers lol. I'll believe this when I see it from ASU or when I see him on their 22-23 roster, whenever that comes out. No way will I believe that Bobby Hurley recruited this dude. Sorry not sorry.


Gender Studies classes might be the exception re: use of Twitter as "Reference"...


----------



## treeman

committed to UCF
committed to UNCW
committed to ISU
committed to SIU
committed to ASU

that's a hell of a path to take for a 4 year degree. ASU must of been recruiting him off of his prep school highlight tape (one of the most exciting for a ISU recruit in a long time). Hughes didn't pan out like we were hoping here but by all account seemed like a good kid/teammate. But for him to be called a "huge get" for a pac 12 team is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## CardLake49

Someone please wake me up when Arizona State publicly recognizes him as a basketball recruit for 22-23. Thank you.


----------



## BrokerZ

CardLake49 said:


> Someone please wake me up when Arizona State publicly recognizes him as a basketball recruit for 22-23. Thank you.


I’m with you. Maybe Arizona State at Tijuana.


----------

